

Engadget editor: Why I turned off comments - ilamont
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/02/engadget-editor-why-i-turned-off-comments/

======
jbm
The line about "Most users not commenting" sounds like damage control; it's
true about almost every website in the world. My old rule of thumb was 100
visitors for a comment.

As for the Pro/Anti apple site; I have a MacBook pro sitting right next to me,
but covering the code-name for the next generation iPhone
([http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/02/next-iphone-codename-
new-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/02/next-iphone-codename-new-ipod-
touch-revealed-in-latest-sdk-and/) \- K48 for those wondering) in anything
more than a twit feels inane to me. (Probably why I don't read their site)

------
IrfaanC
Isn't this behavior just feeding the griefers?

I'd imagine something less drastic, like disabling anonymous comments (and
maybe even new registrations) for a few days would be a less disruptive
solution.

I actually find the comments valuable - I noticed the issue earlier today when
I tried to dig up the comments for an article I'd originally consumed via RSS.
I made 3 or 4 attempts before I finally noticed the notice explaining the lack
of comments.

I guess I'm going to be sticking with RSS for now - that can't be good for
their impressions.

------
loki99
You reap what you sow! ;-)

